# North Topsail Charters



## Rodster (Aug 1, 2010)

Heading to N. Topsail next week for the first time. Any recommendations for a good charter. Likely fishing w/ wife and a 10 year old and 8 year old.

Any surf fishing tips would be welcome as well. I've got some experience up on Hatteras to Corolla..

Thanks


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Been going to NTB since 93', I just fish the surf, never been out on a charter, check this site; www.eastcoastsports.com, they have a number of charters listed, they are in Surf City just a little south of NTB. Let us know how you do and good luck...


----------



## scole250 (Jul 23, 2009)

Was there last week for the first time. Can't help with fishing charter advice, but there's a cool pirate cruise for the kids. The Belle of Topsail www.belleoftopsail.com, in the marina in Surf City where 210 heads back out to Hwy17, has a 1.5 hour pirate cruise on the intercoastal waterway, on Thur and Fri at 3:30. Fills up fast, call early in week.

Not sure if the whole island is this way, but the beach in front of our rental, about a mile north of Sea View Pier, was flat out to at least 100 ft at low tide, no trough. Caught some sea mullet, spot, small pompano behind the wash on shrimp. Caught a few blues casting a sting silver way out.


----------



## Rodster (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## fshndad (Aug 4, 2010)

the closer you get to the inlet on the north end the deeper the trough will get


----------



## Rodster (Aug 1, 2010)

We are staying at Topsail Dunes condos. I'm hoping for a big trough.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Don't know what kind of water you will have in front of the Dunes this year as things change. If you want to fish some interesting water, walk or drive to the north of your condo to the New River Inlet, not that far of a walk on the beach, or you can drive up New River Inlet rd. until it stops at New River Beach Cub, you turn left on River rd. and you will come to the entrance to the inlet, check the sand so you don't get stuck if you don't have 4wd, the sand is "usually" packed hard, and the entrance is only about 60 yds. long, you can't drive far to your right when you hit the inlet, but going left will give you more area to park. To your right and around the bend of the inlet (maybe 200 yds.) you will see a post out in the surf (this is my post by the way), there should be a trough or hole in this area unless they filled it with sand, caught many fish in that area over the years. If you fish the inlet, don't throw your bait out far or you will lose everything, just drop your bait over the edge (less than 8' out), very fast drop-off, strong current, but the bait fish run in that trough (drop off) and so does everything else feeding. Don't let your children get close to that edge. Caught many nice flounder in that inlet on finger mullet, even spanish macks with my bait just over the edge. Don't try and fish the inlet at high tide, fish it about a hour before and after low tide so you can see the edge or drop-off. I won't be down there till the beginning of Oct., hope this helps and let us know how you did, good luck...the old farmer from Pa..


----------



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

I have heard good things about rough n ready charters, http://www.sneadsferrycharterfishing.com/ friend from work who has a place there has gone with Joe and had good trip... east coast has several options there also and great people to talk to in the tackle shop.

I was in NTB in early June and had good fishing in the surf, lucky to have a trough near the rental we had just about a mile north of Seaview. You really never know till you get there, good idea to ask around, I like Seaview pier a lot and you can do well in the surf if you find the right spot.

Good luck!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Phil Leonard is one of East Coast guys. Dang good inshore as well as off shore. Funny as hell and a nice guy.910-934-4677 Also very reasonable.

Known him for a long time, he will do you right.


----------

